# croaker time



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

going out in the am. and see whats going on with the croaker.There should be a few around.I will post what i catch.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

fished the jr today..if u want some pan sized cats thats the place to be. caught about 10 in 2hrs anywhere from a half pound to 3lbs..not a single croaker yet but they should be in soon.of course the wind was crazy this a.m so i know that didnt help any also really muddy water.ill give um another try next week....squid was the peferred cat bait..


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

You do that - with pictures!

Oh, and thanks for the report! on the Cats! I've been looknig for them to start there about now.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah i should have got some pics but little cats dont interest me to much, i like the big boys if im catfishing


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Where along the James river can you fish from shore?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the report on the cats! Will definitely fish this weekend. You can fish the James River from the shoreline at TCC.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I haven't been to TCC in quite a while due to all the hang ups and lost tackle. Has it gottn any better out there?? Gotta know how to fish that place or u'll be pissed.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Regarding TCC, there are some places that you are more likely to get snagged but over all I lose very little tackle out there. Just reel faster and keep your rod up as you get closer to the rocks. I tie my own rigs so if I lose them it gives me an excuse to tie more!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

pierfisher9678 said:


> yeah i should have got some pics but little cats dont interest me to much, i like the big boys if im catfishing


Do you eat the big boys????? Or just take their pictures and send them out to make more pan sized sea-kittens?


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

lol, i mainly throw all the cats back, i do eat them from time to time. flatheads are the best imo.. tcc may to far up for the cats to be try up river more towards the jrb, or surry..once it gets warmer the catfish will be scarce in most of this part of the james...


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

TCC is not too far up the James for blue catfish. Any one who fished there last year would know we caught a lot of cats last year.


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

Back before Isabel, I use to catch cats, and croakers in the spring followed by spot, small flounder, blues, and pups during the summer, and some really nice rockfish in the fall. I was sorry to see it go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

pierfisher9678 said:


> fished the jr today..if u want some pan sized cats thats the place to be. caught about 10 in 2hrs anywhere from a half pound to 3lbs..not a single croaker yet but they should be in soon.of course the wind was crazy this a.m so i know that didnt help any also really muddy water.ill give um another try next week....squid was the peferred cat bait..


(thanks for the report),,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,next week,,,,,,,,,ok:fishing:


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the report Pierfisher. Where you fishing near the Jrb ? I catch alot of cats from a boat about a mile up river from there every spring.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah right near the jrb..im waitn for the big croaker to show up ive got some spots in ther creeks on oyster beds that hold some citation fish.,i got to get a new moter for my boat though..if anyones got like 9.9 for sale or similiar size let me know


----------

